# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Proxy для FreeBSD

## Fatso

Всем доброго времени суток! Не подскажите какойнить прокси сервер под фриБСД чтобы были возможности подсчёта трафика его ограничения и вывода отчётов! Ну если есть возможность то и чтобы была клиентская софтина под винды чтобы юзеры могли смотреть скока они истратили и скока им ещё осталось (В принципе не обязательно но если есть такая возможность хотелось бы)!

----------


## S_a_n_y_a

> Всем доброго времени суток! Не подскажите какойнить прокси сервер под фриБСД чтобы были возможности подсчёта трафика его ограничения и вывода отчётов! Ну если есть возможность то и чтобы была клиентская софтина под винды чтобы юзеры могли смотреть скока они истратили и скока им ещё осталось (В принципе не обязательно но если есть такая возможность хотелось бы)!


UTM ?
Только он не бесплатный

----------


## Fatso

> UTM ?
> Только он не бесплатный


А кто нибудь ещё знает какойнить?

----------


## Guess_ein

squid + squidguard + rezhik вам помогут... погуглите...

----------


## Fatso

Пасибо всем очень помагли

----------


## Monoceros

ideco-software.ru юзаю. Эта вешь  стоит своих денег :).

----------

